# Learning Greek Language in Cyprus, September 2021



## anmes

Learn4Good Larnaca is a Greek language centre with an established name in providing high quality Greek language courses to foreign speaking adults. It has been offering Greek courses since 2006 and it is the first institute in Cyprus to have incorporated online Greek learning from as early as 2008, aiming to make language learning possible for every individual and to accommodate complicated adult lifestyles.
People participating in any of our courses should expect to exercise all four language skills: reading, speaking, writing, listening with a special emphasis on the oral communicative skills. Our courses are appropriate for those looking to learn the Greek language for working purposes, for exam preparation or for a general communicative interest.
Our next group courses will begin on 17th September 2021 and you can apply now online:

Absolute Beginners ( Level A1) - morning and evening classes
Advanced Beginners (Level A2) – morning and evening classes
Lower Intermediate (Level B1) - morning and evening classes
Advanced Intermediate (Level B2) - afternoon classes
Advanced (Level C1 and C2) * organised upon request
Maximum number of participants per course: 6. Please note that due to the limited seats, a strict order of priority by application date will be followed. For full information please visit: www.greekinlarnaca.com.cy or call us at: (00357) 24424510, 99644067, 99377448, 99372052


----------

